# je n'arrive pas à me connecter a mon itunes partagée



## tomtom77 (10 Octobre 2010)

salut,

je viens d'acheter l'ATV2 et je n'arrive pas à connecter l'itunes partagé de mon macbook pro. 
j'ai pourtant utilisé le même compte sur mon macbook et l'atv, mais j'ai toujours le même message comme quoi rien n'est partagé.
je passe par une time capsule, il y a peut etre qq chose a parametrer 
bon en tout cas a premiere vue, je ne vois pas d'ou cela vient

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h32 ----------

en fait, pareil pour les photos qui sont dans ma libraire iphoto je ne comprends pas comment je peux les afficher.
par contre, pour la musique si je mets en play depuis mon macbook cela sort bien sur mes enceintes de salon, mais je obligé de tout controler depuis mon macbook et rien a partir de la telecommande de l'atv
enfin voila je comprends rien


----------



## Onra (11 Octobre 2010)

As-tu activé le partage de ta bibliothèque dans les préférences iTunes ?


----------



## jeti (14 Octobre 2010)

slt
j ai le même problème que toi 
impossible a accéder au contenu itune du pc 

pourtant j ai bien activé le partage


----------



## personnal (14 Octobre 2010)

jeti a dit:


> slt
> j ai le même problème que toi
> impossible a accéder au contenu itune du pc
> 
> pourtant j ai bien activé le partage



quel est le message d'erreur ?

as tu pensé à cocher les titres de ta bibliothèque que tu souhaites partager ? (mois c ce qui m'est arrivé......j'ai mis 2 heures pour m'en rendre compte alors que ct tout bête....)


----------



## U2forever (19 Octobre 2010)

moi j'y arrivais, je n'y arrive plus...


----------



## krysto69 (22 Octobre 2010)

Pareil pour moi, je me connectais sans problème encore avant hier, mais depuis hier, j'ai changé d'opérateur internet  (je suis passé de sfr à dartybox) et là, cela ne fonctionne plus...

J'ai bien l'apple tv connectée au réseau puisque je peux visionner des vidéos youtube, itunes sur le mac peux se connecter au store, mais l'apple tv et le mac ne semblent pas communiquer entre eux....

Je précise que le mac est connecté en wifi et l'apple tv en ethernet.

Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur....


----------



## babou58 (22 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai malheureusement pas de réponse à ce problème puisque j'ai le même. J'ai dû mettre l'apple tv2ème génération via éthernet et malgré que le partage itunes soit activé et le partage activé sur mon mac, rien n'apparait sur ma télé alors que l'ordi de mon mari en partage n'a aucun souci pour aller à ma bibliothèque ! 
Je suis désespérée 
Quelqu'un a t il réussi ce genre de problème ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Yin-yang (22 Octobre 2010)

Même problème chez moi.
Au début j'ai cru que c'était parce que ma bibliothèque est stockée sur un NAS ; j'ai donc tout rapatrié sur l'iMac ... mais même soucis, en Wi-Fi comme en ethernet.

J'arrive très bien par contre a "chopper" ma musique via l'iphone (Remote) et à diffuser la musique sur l'Apple TV ... super !


----------



## krysto69 (23 Octobre 2010)

Pour moi ça marche !!!

J'ai tout simplement connecté mon ATV en wifi plutôt qu'en ethernet... (comme mon ordi ou il y a Itunes).

Apparemment, mon FAI (darty box) donne une adresse ip en wifi et une autre en ethernet, donc forcement, si je connecte deux périphériques par deux types de connexions différents sur ce qui semble être le même réseau est en fait un leurre, c'est deux réseaux différents si on utilise pas le même type de connexion (soit ethernet, soit wifi).... 

Donc pour ceux qui ont des problèmes, vous êtes soit chez numéricable, soit chez Darty (qui utilisent le même type de modems...)...


Enfin, pour résumer si vous avez des problèmes essayez de vous connecter sur votre réseau domestique (réseau de partage) par le même type de connexion (soit wifi pour l'ordi et l'ATV, soit ethernet)....


A+


----------



## Yin-yang (23 Octobre 2010)

ça a marché 5 minutes alors que j'ai désactivé le partage à domicile sur l'iMac puis re-activé ; j'ai pu lire mes photos sur l'Apple TV puis quand j'ai voulu lire la musique, ça a chargé, chargé, chargé ... sans jamais rien trouver !

Je pense que j'ai localisé le problème mais ne trouve pas de solution. Le partage est bien activé, dans les préférence je partage bien ma bibliothèque ; par contre, sous iTunes, elle n'apparait pas dans la section "Partagés" ; il y a juste ce qui viens de mon NAS.

J'ai essayé d'éteindre le NAS, fermer, ouvrir iTunes ... desactiver, activer le partage ; rien à faire


----------



## Yin-yang (23 Octobre 2010)

Rien à faire, même en parcourant les forums US :

http://discussions.apple.com/forum.jspa?forumID=1399


EDIT : c'est bon, c'est NetBarrier qui me bloquait l'IP de l'Apple TV ; maintenant tout fonctionne !


----------

